# How do you store equipment on your trucks?



## lmasontreeservice (Dec 2, 2014)

How do you guys store your ropes, saws, gas cans ext ext on your trucks to maximaze storage, we never have enough room any suggestions on tool boxes serperate truck/trailer 
Photos would be appreciated


----------



## catbuster (Dec 9, 2014)

Two words: The first is "service." The second is "body."

My F550 carries the standard heavy equipment mechanic's compliment plus a 461, 660, Stihl FS460 brushcutter, FS130 and anything else I need (transfer tank, power grease gun, etc). I tie the handles in the bed, and they don't move.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 9, 2014)

Might not be what you're looking for but this works great for my firewood trailer. It's a Pro Tech tool box designed to fit between the bed rails. I can comfortably fit a 361 with a 25" bar, a 290 with a 20" bar, 2 gas cans, 2 tool bags, bar oil, etc. It also has a sliding tray in it that's good for something. Gloves, eye and ear protection, extra chain or anything under 4" thick. The best part is that it locks! 

Sorry for the low resolution pic. This is a heavily cropped cel phone pic. 



2240 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 2, 2015)

lmasontreeservice said:


> How do you guys store your ropes, saws, gas cans ext ext on your trucks to maximaze storage, we never have enough room any suggestions on tool boxes serperate truck/trailer
> Photos would be appreciated


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 2, 2015)

I was raised in Albuquerque and spent 25 years there. I started my tree service work there in 1997 so I am familiar with the working conditions. In 1998 I started Best Tree Service in Mountain View, Arkansas and my first truck was a Ford Ranger 4.0 L V6 bought on eBay with an ARE topper also bought on eBay. I quickly bought a new BedSlide to fit the Ranger. Then I bought my Niftylift TM40 on eBay in 2008 and upgraded trucks to a 2000 GMC with a Knapheide metal KnapKap topper (built to specs for Sprint Network). Then I found and bought a used BrandFX all fiberglass locking topper from an electric company in Minnnesoa on Craigslist for $1,200 and I bought a new BedSlide for the 8' box on the GMC. The Brand-FX dealer is now in the DFW metro area and parts are still available through them. For tool storage I like Rubbermaid "Action Packers", wire milk crate for outrigger pads, a five gal bucket with a Bucket Boss liner, etc. my pole saw and Little Giant ladder stow on the roof rack and are secured with locking bicycle cable locks. Here we have to lock things up or they might disappear overnight. I clean out the truck twice a year unless I misplace something. I hope this helps your challenge.


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh BTW, I use a plastic tote from WalMart for PPE and strongly urge you to buy chain saw chaps and hard hats. We daisy-chain our ropes by four ply method after every job and use a fabric tote bags for web runners and pulleys. I started my business in 1998 and built it gradually with a partner for six years (2001 to 2007) then ended the partnership by contracting a ground man. My former partner and I remain excellent friends like close brothers. My topper has a full length shallow drawer that slides out beneath the BedSlide, ideal for storing long tools. There is a place for everything and everything must go back to its place just like firefighters do with their trucks and airline industry practices.

It took me several years to be able to afford liability insurance which I have had with Med James Insurance through an independent insurance broker starting in 2008 and I have never had a claim. I also recommend joining Tree Care Insurance Association (TCIA)... Dues are based on annual sales volume and start at $400 or so, well worth it for many supportive needs and safety education.


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 5, 2015)

A crew cab Chevrolet's rear seats fold down giving you lots of room along with a tool box... I've never got enough room lol


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 5, 2015)

Tool boxes of course.


----------



## mike515 (Jan 8, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 392140
> 
> Tool boxes of course.



Same here. My rule of thumb is...if it is sharp or has anything to do with fuel, oil, grease or chemicals...it goes on one side. If it has anything to do with ropes, saddles, etc....it goes on the other side. Our boxes are packed with stuff. Tools, spare parts, little things that you never know if you will need. It's nice to have them when you need them.


----------

